# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Gibbets 2 FREE (1.0.2)

## kikorik

*Gibbets 2 free*


*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Аркада
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Тип издания*: FREE license
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Версия*: 1.0.2
*Платформа*: Android 2.1+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое
*Размер*: 42M


Неприятно оказаться в диких местах, под солнцем... на дереве… в петле. В такой ситуации вопрос жизни и смерти решается одним выстрелом! Твоя задача - успеть попасть стрелой в верёвку, пока повешенный не испустил последний вздох, и при этом  не добить невинную жертву! 
Собирай бонусы, прибегай к трюкам и уловкам, ставь рекорды и спасай несчастных. Стань настоящим мастером великого дела!
 

mediafire
Яндекс.Диск
dropbox
sendfile

список совместимых устройств

----------

